# radiator fans 2001 Altima



## mblp (Jul 6, 2004)

The fans on my 2001 Altima no longer run when I shut off the car. I have not noticed any overheating. I checked the fuses they dont seem blown. Any suggestions? I called the dealer to get a new relay. I was told that there are 3 relays connected to the fans. He suggested I bring the car in. Im no mechanic and dont want to screw up my car. Is this an easy fix, or am I in for a nice bill?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cardinal rule - if it aint broke, dont fix it. my altima fans almost never came on. i had it sit one day in the driveway for damn near 40 minutes to see if the fans would come on and they didnt. if youre not overheating, then obviously your entire cooling system is up to par. do they come on when you turn the a/c on? if they dont, then id say you have a problem, otherwise, leave your money in your pocket.


----------



## mblp (Jul 6, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> cardinal rule - if it aint broke, dont fix it. my altima fans almost never came on. i had it sit one day in the driveway for damn near 40 minutes to see if the fans would come on and they didnt. if youre not overheating, then obviously your entire cooling system is up to par. do they come on when you turn the a/c on? if they dont, then id say you have a problem, otherwise, leave your money in your pocket.



Thanks for the reply. My concern is due to the fact the fans used to run after I shut off my car. Now they dont. I will leave the vehicle sit for a while with the ac on. If they run, I will skip the trip to the mechanic.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

at some point, did you replace the thermostat? my car too used to run the fans for a couple minutes or so until i had replaced the thermostat. also, save a little time by checking to see if the fans come on immediately when the a/c is turned on. if they dont, then you may have a bigger problem.


----------



## mblp (Jul 6, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> at some point, did you replace the thermostat? my car too used to run the fans for a couple minutes or so until i had replaced the thermostat. also, save a little time by checking to see if the fans come on immediately when the a/c is turned on. if they dont, then you may have a bigger problem.



Thanks for the replies. I let the car run for a few minutes in my driveway with the ac on. The fans kicked on. I also ran the a/c during my 4 mile commute home last night. When I pulled into my driveway the fans ran twice for a few second bursts each time. The fans did not run after I shut off the vehicle. The thermostat has never been replaced.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if your car isnt overheating then, i would just say that its fine.


----------

